

If Twitter Had Its Own Primary, Ron Paul Would Be Winning - espeed
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/11/if-twitter-had-its-own-primary-ron-paul-would-be-winning/

======
biasedstudy
digg:2008::twitter:2012

The Great State of Twitterbraska is not on the Republican primary schedule,
though.

